
What Will Apple Do with VR? - digital55
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jan/27/apple-virtual-reality-cool-tim-cook
======
softwaredev__
Whether or not Apple has a definite vision for VR, I'm sure it's always a good
idea to spend some resources on R&D just in case they need to compete in that
space in the future. Apple can absolutely afford it.

Of all the new tech out there, I'm really excited about VR/AR the most. Happy
to see that Apple is exploring this space too.

